# Spoon



## Tclem (May 26, 2015)

Here is a spoon a friend from Canada sent me along with some goodies

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 27, 2015)

Looks like a good friend!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 27, 2015)

We all need friends like that! Nice wood. What will you make with it? Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (May 27, 2015)

Did he send the spoon as a hint to feed Paxton more since he has to work so hard in his new shop (PaxtonPens)?
Those are nice looking blanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 27, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> We all need friends like that! Nice wood. What will you make with it? Chuck


Probably pens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 27, 2015)

Careful and don't let your pockets get full of sawdust


----------



## Tclem (May 27, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Careful and don't let your pockets get full of sawdust


Shhhhhhhh don't know what you are talking about

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a feeling @Kevin will be eating out of your hand when he sees what goodies your spooning up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 5, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Shhhhhhhh don't know what you are talking about



We both seem to know a great supplier

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

